# Well I start Tuesday....



## Coker101 (Jan 18, 2014)

I'm excited...start with a private session next Tuesday.  First time I have trained in years....hope it doesn't hurt too bad. 

Got my gi and paid my dues....woot.


----------



## oftheherd1 (Jan 19, 2014)

Looking forward to hearing how it went and how you liked it.


----------



## Takai (Jan 19, 2014)

Returning from a hiatus in training is usually a humbling (and frequently pain-inducing  ) experience. Glad to hear you made it back to the mats (a lot of people never do). Please keep us updated.


----------



## Coker101 (Jan 21, 2014)

It was rough...

Legs are total jello from getting up and down repeatedly.  Shoulder hurts from doing a total suck roll on my left side....right side was really decent.

Liked the instructor and the other students were nice enough.  It was a 2 hours class for me...1 hour with just me and the instructor going through falls and then the next hour with the regular class.

Looking forward to going back and learning.


----------



## Takai (Jan 23, 2014)

My sensei always said rolling was a 20 year technique. So keep practicing and don't forget....RICE!


----------



## ks - learning to fly (Jan 23, 2014)

Coker101 said:


> I'm excited...start with a private session next Tuesday.  First time I have trained in years....hope it doesn't hurt too bad.
> 
> Got my gi and paid my dues....woot.



at our school - fees for classes are called tuition and dues are what you pay out on the floor!  

Keep it up!


----------



## K-man (Jan 23, 2014)

The journey begins. 

Good luck and enjoy the ride.
:asian:


----------



## Coker101 (Jan 24, 2014)

I can not even begin to tell you guys how sore I am from Tuesday's class.  I mean I work out in a gym a couple times a week and this is on a whole new level.  My legs, abs, shoulders and hip/butt muscles are so freaking sore it's ridiculous.  Missed class tonight because of it but I'll be in Saturday's class.


----------



## Coker101 (Jan 24, 2014)

takai said:


> my sensei always said rolling was a 20 year technique. So keep practicing and don't forget....rice!



rice??


----------



## Spinedoc (Jan 24, 2014)

Coker101 said:


> rice??



Rest, Ice, Compression, Elevation.......


----------



## Coker101 (Jan 24, 2014)

Spinedoc said:


> Rest, Ice, Compression, Elevation.......



Ah, ty


----------



## oftheherd1 (Jan 24, 2014)

Coker101 said:


> I can not even begin to tell you guys how sore I am from Tuesday's class.  I mean I work out in a gym a couple times a week and this is on a whole new level.  My legs, abs, shoulders and hip/butt muscles are so freaking sore it's ridiculous.  Missed class tonight because of it but I'll be in Saturday's class.



I know the feeling.  When I studied Hapkido in Korea, I was in my 40s.  I was always pushing on my stretching, and got where I could do more than some of the younger guys.  But I paid for it; I would be somewhere and decide to move to do something.  Immediately I would evaluate the need against the pain I knew I would feel as soon as I started to move.


----------



## Spinedoc (Jan 24, 2014)

oftheherd1 said:


> I know the feeling.  When I studied Hapkido in Korea, I was in my 40s.  I was always pushing on my stretching, and got where I could do more than some of the younger guys.  But I paid for it; I would be somewhere and decide to move to do something.  Immediately I would evaluate the need against the pain I knew I would feel as soon as I started to move.



Yep, we did a breakfalling exercise last night in Aikido....feeling it today. That being said, it's not a horrible pain, rather a stiffness/achiness/soreness.....Great class. Weapons class tomorrow am.


----------



## Coker101 (Jan 25, 2014)

Spinedoc said:


> Yep, we did a breakfalling exercise last night in Aikido....feeling it today. That being said, it's not a horrible pain, rather a stiffness/achiness/soreness.....Great class. Weapons class tomorrow am.



I'm still really sore from Tuesday....how sad is that?  Legs and abs anyway...

I'm going to class tomorrow though.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 25, 2014)

Yeah but your sore for a good reason...and that makes all the difference

enjoy the training


----------

